# Poor quality control



## Howie

This kind of suprises me. I thought this was one of the better rated saw??????Not saying much for their CS is it?


----------



## Earlextech

It's always been important to me that I can get service on whatever tools I buy. I would rather have the lesser tool with service than the best tool without.

If she bought it at a big box, oh well, but if it came from a tool store, I would take it right back to them. Either they can ship it or replace it.


----------



## longgone

I had a 10" bosch 4410 slider and called their customer service to get some help with an adjustment problem and was surprised how un-helpful their customer service person was. I have also been looking at the new Bosch Gcm12sd…but after their lack of interest in helping I ended up buying a Festool Kapex. Sure, it cost more…but their saw is quality and their customer service and warranty is impeccable. I also heard that Bosch has alot of stuff made in China now. Goodbye, Bosch…hello Festool.


----------



## mikema

That is sad to hear. I know when they had the power switch problem on the 1617 router (where it filled up with dust) I always heard how good their CS was, and would send out free switches with almost no questions asked. Sounds like they have taken a turn for the worse, and that is unfortunate.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I've had their regular 12 inch slider for a couple of years now. It's a great saw. It prompted me to buy some of their other tools since then, ROS sander, drill/driver, and router. Happy with all of them.


----------



## Dedvw

I have heard about this problem before. Sorry that you heard about it after the purchase. When I buy my next miter saw, it will be a glide/miter saw capable of cutting wide boards. This saw is def. off my list unless they repair this flaw.


----------



## Manitario

That's too bad; I don't think this is an uncommon problem for MS, given what I've read on LJ's. Unfortunately, sounds like Bosch has lost you as a customer, and probably several of us LJ's due to their lack of customer service.


----------



## doordude

sorry to hear, i was going to get this saw next month. i guess i'm looking for another chioce.


----------



## Fuzzy

I, too had one on my short list, based on it's ingenious design (I thought) ... but, if it won't do a simple crosscut, I'll stick with my RAS for in shop use and my trusty old DeWalt CMS in the field. Thanks for the heads-up !!!


----------



## Ken90712

WOW, I have been really kicking around buying this saw. But if that is how they treat customers and the saw has a problem like that I'm out! I'll be looking for a differnet saw. Looks like I need to do some reading.

Thx for the info.


----------



## ellen35

I have had the saw for over a year… no problems. Everything comes out square with a little bit of care.
Yes, the Kapex would have been interesting but it was twice the price and was a 10". I did have occasion to call Bosch about a fence problem and they could not have been more helpful… I had a new back fence in 3 days. 
Call them again and ask to speak to a supervisor. Also, your saw is still under warranty so I would be taking it back to where I bought it for a replacement.
Just my 0.02 cents…


----------



## tut69

I am currently working with the manager at the local Lowes store to see if they will just exchange it for a new one. He has to check with corporate and will let me know on Monday. I have eight other Bosch power tools and have had no problems with any of them. Will post the end results. PS…What a wonderful site! Thx for all the comments and concerns.


----------



## longgone

It is obvious that with any tool manufacturer you can get a great saw/tool or a lemon. The true test of a company is how they handle us customers who have had faith enough in them to spend our hard earned money for their tools.
Has anyone else heard anything about Bosch having many of their tools made in China now?


----------



## live4ever

Wow, you really shouldn't have to ship it at your expense. That really discourages me from buying this saw - if I get a lemon, it's going to cost me money to fix it? And let's be honest, though it's cheaper than the Festool, this is STILL a premium saw and whether I'm laying out $800 or $1300, I expect to be taken care of should something go wrong.

I've been going back and forth between this saw (which would save several hundred of course) and the Kapex. I've heard of QC issues with this saw in more than one place. At least Festool's customer service is second-to-none. I think their warranty is 3 years, with them paying shipping expenses during the first.

I hope you get taken care of, either by Lowes or Bosch.


----------



## dhazelton

Are you sure there isn't an adjustment you can make? Is the scale off or can you adjust the detente? One thing I would try is a 10 inch blade and see if the deflection is still there - some 12 inch blades can flex a lot.


----------



## derosa

Most companies won't pay shipping expenses. I've never agreed with it but bicycle shops make you pay to have the bike dismantled or packaged on top of the shipping plus cost to reassemble even if it is a known defect. In this case the company only has the OP's word on the issue whether correct or not, imagine how much money they would lose paying to receive a potentially damaged saw from everyone who had a complaint; and some people like to complain and demand warranty on the most inane things. Taking it back to the seller and making them deal with it as the OP is now doing is the best way to deal with it. I would only be disappointed with the service if it was defective and they tried to charge you for the repair or return shipping.


----------



## tut69

dhazelton…I did check on adjustments with the factory tech. There is none for this problem. I have the saw set up "perfectly square" using a machinist square and a 12" "set-up blade" I purchased years ago that is very flat and has a runout of .0005" . The best way to explane the problem is the trailing edge of the cut is burnt and rough because the motor/blade is not parallel with the arm.

I did check Lowes return policy online and found I have 90 days to return product. I will give the manager a chance to exchange first because I believe it is a very good product but I just got a Friday afternoon or dropped unit.

Thanks for all the concerns and comments.


----------



## dhazelton

That's the one with the new style articulating arm? I wonder if there is any play or one arm is slightly twisted. I've read good things about the Hitachi 12 inch slider and Lowes just cut the price to $399. That also has a new style arm though, a two piece so you can set it closer to a wall.


----------



## Timthemailman

Thanks for the post and I hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## tut69

Update:
Lowes has refunded our money and we have ordered another saw. I beleive it is a good product but just happened to get a lemon. I did look at the data plate before I boxed it up…..Made in China. Thanks for all of the comments and concerns. Great site!


----------



## Carpintonto

I see more and more are being taken for a ride with the purchase of this miter saw. I used to have the past model which was great!. I bought this saw with the new knuckle joint arm tech…and I realized the mistake I've made. The saw can't even cut perpendicular to the table, the screw that holds the table axle at the bottom of the table crack the housing. I took it to Bosch repair center and they did not fix it. in fact they weren't aware of the problem this machine has from the factory. Read my review to this miter saw.


----------



## KMTSilvitech

I own this saw and have none of the above described problems and mine was a floor model! When I got it home I checked that everything was set up OK and have not had any issues. There are always some lemons out there with most brands, but I don't think we should paint them all with the same brush. I would reccomend this saw to anyone.


----------



## Bertha

I almost bought this saw until I read the later reviews here. I replaced my stolen Makita 18V drills with Bosch and I wish I hadn't. I can't justify a Kapex, so I'll probably end up getting the DeWalt. Thanks for the info!


----------



## MJCD

I was very interested in getting this saw, but the reviews have been mixed - and you don't want 'mixed' when you're spending this amount. I have the big DeWalt 12", and while it has the irritating behind-the-saw slide mechanism, the saw is powerful, accurate, and provides a long crosscut. I too can not justify the Kapex, and I was hoping the new Bosch would be a step-up.
MJCD


----------



## tut69

Update:
New saw arrived and seems to work as it should. Test cuts on 1×12 hardwood are square and plumb with no adjustments. Thanks to all who commented. Tim


----------



## ellen35

Gee… maybe it is a good saw after all!


----------



## Cut2Short2010

I had a similar problem with my initial Glider, I sent it in, took two months but they ended up replacing it and the new one works great. Sorry to hear about others issues with CS but they have definately treated me right'


----------



## nwbusa

Sounds like early manufacturing issues. Hope they have the kinks worked out by now.


----------

